# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > سوال: آیا #F در برنامه نویسی سخت افزار جایگاهی داره الان ؟ در آینده چطور؟

## prince0fpersia

با سلام


میخواستم بدونم آیا زبون #F که تازه به زبونهای ویژوال استودیوی 2010 مایکروسافت اضافه شده برای برنامه نویسی روی سیستم و سخت افزار هم مناسبه یا خیر؟ (میکرو کنترولرها)

الان زبونهای c و assembly و vb و ... این کار رو انجام میدن .... آیا  #F خواهد توانست جای همه اینهارو بگیره؟! یا حداقل جای c , vb رو؟


با سپاس

----------


## prince0fpersia

کسی تجربه این کار رو نداره یا به مطلبی درباره اش تا حالا بر نخورده جایی؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

سلام
نخیر. F#‎ هم مثل سی شارپ بر روی پلتفرم دات نت اجرا میشه و چنین قابلیتی نداره

----------


## prince0fpersia

سلام

خوب روی میکرو هایی که سیستم عامل روشون نصب میشه چطور؟ (چون فکر میکنم میشه پلتفرم دات نت رو روشون اجرا و با زبونی مثل سی شارپ برنامه نوشت)

ولی من بیشتر سوالم روی میکرو های بدون سیستم عامل لینوکس یا ویندوز و ... بود

*(همین اف شارپ هم به غیر از .نت باید کامپایلرهای دیگه ای هم داشته باشه حتما و خواستم ببینم برای کار با میکرو هم داره یا در آینده به درد همچین کاری میخوره که واسش بسازن یا نه؟!)
*

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

وقتی جایی دات نت فریم ورک یا مونو نصب باشه، اف شارپ رو هم میشه روش اجرا کرد. در ضمن من کامپایلر دیگری برای اف شارپ تا به حال ندیدم (گرچه کدش هست و می تونی بررسیش کنی ، ولی مسئله اینه که این زبان برای کار بر روی پلت فرم دات نت و تعامل با اون ساخته شده؛ برای کار با میکرو کنترلر ها به اندازۀ کافی زبان و اس دی کی هست و نیازی به ساپورت اف شارپ در این زمینه نیست)

----------


## prince0fpersia

من از جهت کوتاهی و اختصار کد این زبون نسبت به زبون هایی شبیه سی شارپ و همچنین که در مقالاتی خوندم با یک کد در حد صد خطی داده هایی رو روی سرور منتقل کردن که شاید با سی شارپ هزار خط یا بیشتر میشد و همچنین مدت زمان چند ساعته نسبت به چند روزه برای اینکار و اینطور مسایل گفتم

گفتم شاید این اختصار توی میکرو ها بیشتر به درد بخوره

----------


## mohammadsepehri

*عزیزان این لینک رو امتحان کنید 
* *http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608

* 
*-کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . 
*

----------


## mr AHR

چقدر خوبه موقع ترجمه یه اسمی از نویسنه اصلی بیاری !!!
اونموقه که نمیاری توقع نداشته باش کتابتو اسکن شده رو نت نذارن ( اگر من بخرم و ببینم مقدمه مؤلف اصلی نیست و اسمس ازش برده نشده 100% با بالاترین کیفیت ممکن منتشرش میکنم ! )

----------

